# Suboxone update



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been on suboxone now for 4 months or so. At first it helped me a lot but after a while I started not sleeping well from being on it and over all didn't like the feeling I got from it. I stopped taking it 14 days ago thinking it wouldn't be as hard to get off as it is. 14 days later I am still feeling shitty, haven't slept in 5 days and have extremely bad anxiety like bugs crawling in my skin. I just read online that it can take 3 weeks to get over suboxone withdrawal. Great, go figure. Not only that my mom threw out all my old benzos when I went to rehab last year. Life is just fucking great right now. Overall I do not recommend taking suboxone for DP.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

ohhh mannn,

You should try taking an Aspirin. It won't fix you but it might help a little. Couldn't hurt to try it, no?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Already took half a bottle


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Already took half a bottle


lol IDK if you are joking, but be careful, don't take all at once.

I haven't had any withdrawal symptoms from legal drugs so IDK how bad it must be...sorry man


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> lol IDK if you are joking, but be careful, don't take all at once.
> 
> I haven't had any withdrawal symptoms from legal drugs so IDK how bad it must be...sorry man


Well half the bottle is gone but I've only been taking 4-6 a day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Well half the bottle is gone but I've only been taking 4-6 a day.


Oh that is a lot still! I take only 1 81mg almost every day. It can cause your stomach to bleed if you take to much. But don't let that worry you, because the stomach lining is remade every 3 days. 81mg a day is what Doctors prescribe to people with heart conditions BTW.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

81 mg not 80?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Aspirin+81+mg


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol smartass i've been using advil not aspirin by the way


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> lol smartass i've been using advil not aspirin by the way


ahahaha


----------

